# It may not be pretty..........



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

..........(yet), but it's mine/ours!
We brought home a trailer last night  Yes, we have been one of *those* horse owners who didn't have a trailer - but no more. DD's decision to become involved in 4-H really pushed the need to the forefront and seeing how much she enjoyed participating and what a challenge it was to navigate w/out a trailer of our own (thank goodness for a wonderful friend, who wasn't even involved in 4-H this year and STILL transported Aero to/from the fairgrounds for us) finally wore down DH for good. It took a bit because we were working on a limited budget, but we found this trailer via another 4-H family who were wanting to sell a trailer. So, we have a project now - the good news is, structurally, it's a useable project even as it is:


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Ha ha! I think you stole my trailer! I have an ancient 1970 Pave relic. We may not be pretty, but we git er done in the end, eh?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I like it! Add some paint and some padding (if you like) and its good to go! I also have an old straight load
This trailer looks nice and tall too


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the retro look of it! Congrats.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha "Pretty don't get the job done!" I love it when kids pull in to a high school rodeo with something like this. The rich kids snicker and turn up their noses. Then they park and walk a $20,000 horse out of that old trailer and spank everyone and go home.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats!!
I have an old one, too


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations! Especially on being usable "as is". I bought a trailer, in haste, because I HAD to have one.....two years later it has yet to have a horse in it. Pulled the mats out...floor was rotted, pulled the rubber off the inside & found lots of rust. Leaked BIGTIME. So far I've put in a new floor, treated the rust, ground off ALL the interior paint, sealed the roof, added new vents, and removed the ramp (totally shot). *Maybe* I'll have a usable trailer by this fall.....


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It will be amazing what a little elbow grease and paint will do to make that trailer look good. As long as the *floor is good*......

I will never forget an advanced level event rider who trailered their horse to a show only to find one leg through the floor dragging. A beautiful advanced level horse put down unneccessarily.

Isn't it nice to have the FREEDOM to go there, do that??


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It really looks in decent shape from the photos. It looks like a great starter trailer! You will be pleasantly surprised what you will have with some elbow grease, a bit of body work & paint. One of my lesson families just re-did an older 2 horse (almost identical shape but it was robin egg blue and rust) and it looks fabulous now! They had it sandblasted & painted, replaced the metal trim & put new windows in. It probably looks as good as it did when it rolled of the production line many years ago. 

Be sure to share pics when you rehab it! 

Like AmazinCaucasian said "pretty doesn't get the job done" It's about what's in the trailer


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The best part is DH is super excited about having a project to work on with DD. Things can be a bit strained between them, and he just came home last year after being away from us for three years -- add in the usual teenage angst and it isn't always the smoothest road with them, kwim? This is something the two of them can do together and that is going to be good for both of them.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------

